# Fur coloring.



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is my first GSD and typically ones I have seen are already full grown and are more black in coloring. My little guy was the only sable one of the litter, all the others were very black, including his one brother that my friend took home. I heard and read that sables change colors alot as they grow, im so curious and impatient as to what he will look like once he is an adult.. will he look like a traditional german shepherd or different?
Anyone with a pup that was similiar in color to Magnum have any pictures?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread is in the _ears up_ forum, maybe ask a mod to move it if you want more feedback.

Does your breeder have any baby puppy pics of your litter? Usually the pup at 2-3 weeks will have the same coloring as when it is adult(sables only) The pup will then lighten before the adult coat comes in. But seasonal undercoat thickness will have the coat color change. My sable will look much lighter in the Winter months because his thick tan undercoat shows through. 
Sables will not look like a traditional GSD....though some of the pattern sables are similar from far away viewing. 
This thread has sable pics: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/show-me-pictures/165460-show-me-your-sables.html


----------

